# First world problems



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

So yesterday I get a nice punch list for a 1.7M home in the burbs. Nothing too bad, switch out 2 faucets, connect steamer control pad, reinstall a faucet after counter was replaced, add an extension for pop up assembly and scope out running gas to a fire pit. 
2 Brizo lav faucets replaced because of bad finish. First two photos are the bad finish. Third is replaced. These were a PITA because the install wrench they come with are plastic(fail) and I could not find the right size nut driver









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Next issue was this stupid pop up assembly in the powder bath. The handle is a small piece that the rod screws into. Had to use putty to hold on place while I slipped the rod from underneath and threaded it in. Spent 25 minutes on this because I have no helper. I thought the putty was ingenious 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone care to guess why this is a dumb idea? Had to adjust the bathtub stopper on this tub since it would not hold water









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

I go to reinstall the faucet for upstairs guest bath. Didn't get the handles in once I noticed this failing at life moment...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

So now I feel like I'm not getting much done so I head outside to look at fire pit...I wonder how would you finish this install?









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Who measured the guest bath? Lol


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> So now I feel like I'm not getting much done so I head outside to look at fire pit...I wonder how would you finish this install?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the lp tank temporary? Are they on ng or lp?


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Is the lp tank temporary? Are they on ng or lp?


Tank is temp. House is NG so unit will need to be converted 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe they wanted the lav faucet off-centered.....LOL.


With the gas, you need the big stab fitting which transition from PE to galvanized. I usually wrap the tracer wire a bunch of times around the riser.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

....my bad. Wrong picture. I'm trying to find a picture of the stab fitting. The pics are so small, that I can't preview them before I post them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

......This is the shot.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Yah that's what we'll end up doing. They make short transitions that could work under the pit with a ball valve to isolate at outlet

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

5onthefloor said:


> Anyone care to guess why this is a dumb idea? Had to adjust the bathtub stopper on this tub since it would not hold water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a fixed shower door blocking the shower controls. You'd have to be inside the tub to turn on the water making it a pain in the ass to wash kids or pets.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Debo22 said:


> Looks like a fixed shower door blocking the shower controls. You'd have to be inside the tub to turn on the water making it a pain in the ass to wash kids or pets.


Also to ****ing work on this *****. Srsly?!? This is a 1.7M home!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Oorgnid said:


> Who measured the guest bath? Lol


So I was in the room when the GC called the counter guy. I heard him say over the phone:
(Big sigh) "I don't understand it. I thought I got the measurements right!"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

5onthefloor said:


> Also to ****ing work on this *****. Srsly?!? This is a 1.7M home!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Honestly, the fancy homes are usually the ****tiest. Poor engineered concepts and ugly taste. This Home that I have been working at is one of those homes. Hired an interior designer to do their bathroom and what a joke. The bathroom is huge, and they have a schluter shower going in. The interior designer said away with the shower curb. 

So, the shower won’t have any curb and the tub is a freestanding MAXX tub. First time installing this type. Has a drain flange with a slipjoint drain that fits into the flange via an o-ring seal, which then sits inside of a tub skirt. Best part about this, is there is absolutely no access panel let alone access to the underside of this tub. 

No way to visibly see leaks, other than when it comes pouring down into their 50k kitchen. Not sure if that is the cost of the kitchen, just what the GC told us it was. In any case, poor design, ****ty taste. I could see this concept working in new construction or in a bathroom that allowed access underneath. Saddest thing is, the bathroom was gorgeous to begin with. I took a picture of the before, I will take an after picture and post them when it is done.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Oorgnid said:


> Honestly, the fancy homes are usually the ****tiest. Poor engineered concepts and ugly taste. This Home that I have been working at is one of those homes. Hired an interior designer to do their bathroom and what a joke. The bathroom is huge, and they have a schluter shower going in. The interior designer said away with the shower curb.
> 
> So, the shower won’t have any curb and the tub is a freestanding MAXX tub. First time installing this type. Has a drain flange with a slipjoint drain that fits into the flange via an o-ring seal, which then sits inside of a tub skirt. Best part about this, is there is absolutely no access panel let alone access to the underside of this tub.
> 
> No way to visibly see leaks, other than when it comes pouring down into their 50k kitchen. Not sure if that is the cost of the kitchen, just what the GC told us it was. In any case, poor design, ****ty taste. I could see this concept working in new construction or in a bathroom that allowed access underneath. Saddest thing is, the bathroom was gorgeous to begin with. I took a picture of the before, I will take an after picture and post them when it is done.


If that tub were my install, I'd open the ceiling below, test for leaks, take pictures and document your concerns,. then have the GC sign off on it. Any problems later, at least you have documentation.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Plumbus said:


> If that tub were my install, I'd open the ceiling below, test for leaks, take pictures and document your concerns,. then have the GC sign off on it. Any problems later, at least you have documentation.


Man that sounds like a good idea to me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Wish that were the case. Unfortunately the GC is one of those fire and water restoration companies that do renovations as well and will not sign off on it. Boss will not force their hand either. I cannot change how he does business, nor do I care anymore. I look at it this way, his insurance policy, not mine. 





That is the draining system. 
http://www.maax.com/en/products/bathtubs/freestanding/ariosa-6636
That’s the tub.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oorgnid said:


> So, the shower won’t have any curb and the tub is a freestanding MAXX tub. First time installing this type. Has a drain flange with a slipjoint drain that fits into the flange via an o-ring seal, which then sits inside of a tub skirt. Best part about this, is there is absolutely no access panel let alone access to the underside of this tub.


I had to do one of those last year or earlier this year. I don’t trust that drain either! So far no call back.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Don't get ticked, but who went ahead and installed a faucet with a bad finish? I would tell them to get the rear back and swap it out.

Like the putty assist.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

GAN said:


> Don't get ticked, but who went ahead and installed a faucet with a bad finish? I would tell them to get the rear back and swap it out.
> 
> Like the putty assist.


I actually do not think it had a bad finish. I think the maid used wring type of cleaner or make ready people could have ruined it. I do warranty service so one of the install crews would have put the faucet in. I'll catch things so as not to do my work twice like the bad counter install. 
I'm actually hooking that back in and testing it right now

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Oorgnid said:
> 
> 
> > So, the shower won?t have any curb and the tub is a freestanding MAXX tub. First time installing this type. Has a drain flange with a slipjoint drain that fits into the flange via an o-ring seal, which then sits inside of a tub skirt. Best part about this, is there is absolutely no access panel let alone access to the underside of this tub.
> ...


Ran water in the tub today. Guess we will find out.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

So I head back to the mansion today. Finished the faucet install and wrapped up the steamer for master shower. Talk about another fail. They have three units up in the ceiling above bathroom with autodrain valves so when you turn off power they automatically drain. Guess where they put the drain? Here's a pic...
Yup right onto stone patio with no drain!
It sux that the guys that install this stuff work for same company as me, so when **** goes wrong, they look at me like I was the dumb ass who installed it. 
Then I got to break it down for them. 
I service I don't install. I repair or replace. Big difference









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

